# Smuggled Reptiles Threaten Australia's ecosystems



## Hickson (May 26, 2006)

http://www.theage.com.au/news/natio...n-our-ecosystem/2006/05/25/1148524819322.html



Hix


----------



## nvenm8 (May 26, 2006)

Hix did you hear about the small colony of corn snakes found out Penrith way a few years back? PW NSW managed to retrieve all of them ?? I hope!


----------



## Moreliaman (May 26, 2006)

> A profile compiled by the DSE suggests that a person most likely to be keeping exotic reptiles illegally is: 18 to 35 years old, living in the western suburbs or Geelong, a blue-collar worker or unemployed, licensed to keep native wildlife and a cannabis grower.



so....thats about half the population then !! :? :lol: 
and now nearly anyone who keeps illegal reptiles is a druggy !?? 





> The DSE says drugs and exotic reptiles go together because cannabis is sold to pay for electricity to keep the snakes warm. There is also a belief that a large boa constrictor is more of a deterrent to thieves than a dog.



i never knew exotic's use more eletric !!
Are most burglars scared of snakes then ?

who works out this stuff ?? 

christ i thought our media were bad!!


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

Moreliaman, that rubbish is actually funny compared to some of the stuff they come out with. That statement about the drugs and exotics going together is pure gold, as you say I never knew exotic reptiles used more electricity  Or does it actually mean we are drug dealers ? We have to pay those high power bills somehow


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 26, 2006)

I had an illegally aquired snake... im 19yo male, smoke ganja and have a VERY casual job, I would say that sounds like me lol


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 26, 2006)

it wasnt exotic but non-the-less


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

But do you grow it ?


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 26, 2006)

well i have dabbled in growing... i am deeply imersed in the marijuana society around my area


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 26, 2006)

I know many growers


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

and they all no doubt have an extensive collection of exotic reptiles.


----------



## jack (May 26, 2006)

you told us about an illegal reptile collected in a national park and now you are admitting you know many growers of illegal drugs!
I really think you should put a little more thought into your posts on a public forum kwaka


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 26, 2006)

what can happen... you dont know me, i dont know you


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 26, 2006)

why is everything based on legalities... I do illegal things BUT i dont hurt or disturb anyone so my moto is live and let live...


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 26, 2006)

**** even the "law enforcers" are corrupt...


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

I'm not sure if you know how incredibly easy it is to trace your 'address' ?


----------



## SLACkra (May 26, 2006)

i am sure they could find your ip address then hack your computer then find some details. honestly if they felt like it they could, its scary what people can do.

andrew


----------



## swampie (May 26, 2006)

Have to laugh at the part where they say the keepers of these exotic herps need to grow and sell weed to pay for electricity to keep the snakes warm .
It would cost more to power their hydroponic systems than it would to heat snakes.


----------



## Fuscus (May 26, 2006)

kwaka_80 said:


> I had an illegally aquired snake... im 19yo male, smoke ganja and have a VERY casual job, I would say that sounds like me lol


 and an IQ of 43  
Sounds like you should take out a subscribtion to "Prison Bride"


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

It is absolutely amazing the things they come up with 
Like I said I assume all us keepers of native reptiles must also grow cannabis to pay for our hobby LOL.


----------



## Fuscus (May 26, 2006)

The way I read the article is that the average person *caught* with exotic is ...

So kiddys, if you play with billy and get caught, you won't be able to play with corny either



> the DSE has found 340 "exotic" reptiles in Victoria, including 55 boa constrictors and 63 corn snakes


 Wonder what the others were?



> The DSE says drugs and exotic reptiles go together because cannabis is sold to pay for electricity to keep the snakes warm.


 How do aquarists pay for thier hobby? A fish tank is more expensive to heat :shock:


----------



## SLACkra (May 26, 2006)

> How do aquarists pay for thier hobby? A fish tank is more expensive to heat



not to mention filter, light and setup.... 

ya but i guess that they say that because the guys they tend to catch are drug dealers with exotic reptiles which they probably only find when the police raid their houses on drug busts.

andrew


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

That is exactly the case because most of these snakes are found during busts for other offences so in a brainwave they have decided that they go hand in hand.


----------



## Magpie (May 26, 2006)

Huh? Pass the cheezels man!


----------



## Parko (May 26, 2006)

It has been well established that smoking weed leads to devil worship and it say's in the bible that the serpent in the garden of Eden tempted Eve into evil so the connection between snakes marijuana and crime all make sense really. Puff cough eh me mate ol nick hail master.


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> kwaka_80 said:
> 
> 
> > I had an illegally aquired snake... im 19yo male, smoke ganja and have a VERY casual job, I would say that sounds like me lol
> ...



OMG I love it! :lol: :lol: Prison Bride! That's a pearler! hehe



> The DSE says drugs and exotic reptiles go together because cannabis is sold to pay for electricity to keep the snakes warm. There is also a belief that a large boa constrictor is more of a deterrent to thieves than a dog.



That's got to be "Dumbest Statement Of The Century" :lol:


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

Don't be so hasty, you obviously haven't read all their press releases :lol: 



moosenoose said:


> That's got to be "Dumbest Statement Of The Century" :lol:


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 26, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> > How do aquarists pay for thier hobby? A fish tank is more expensive to heat
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention filter, light and setup....



That's when you move on to 'hard' drugs.

Equestrians are the worst of the bunch though.

Think about it...
'Horse' is a slang term for heroin.
Horses cost more to keep that herps.
Heroin costs more than marijuana.

Let's boycott the Melbourne Cup!


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

Melbourne Cup ?


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 26, 2006)

boa said:


> Melbourne Cup ?



It's a race with horses in it. :wink:


----------



## beknluke (May 26, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## moosenoose (May 26, 2006)

Seriously though, you got to watch those cornsnakes! Bloody big some of em! :shock: .............................................................. 8)


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 26, 2006)

lol
Gold!


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

Horses ? Can you eat them ?



Bigblackdog said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > Melbourne Cup ?
> ...


----------



## Magpie (May 26, 2006)

> Horses ? Can you eat them ?



The Belgian's do... raw.
I think it may be one of those regional delicacies that they have just to see if they can make foreigners eat it though.


----------



## Bigblackdog (May 26, 2006)

boa said:


> Horses ? Can you eat them ?



Get me a pair of adult Lacies & come back in a week...


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

Like large white grubs that allegedly taste like chicken ?  



Magpie said:


> The Belgian's do... raw.
> I think it may be one of those regional delicacies that they have just to see if they can make foreigners eat it though.


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2006)

*re Smuggled*

God starve the bleeding lizards how simplistic is the assesment of facts by the DSE,quite tragic that they are employed in the first place :roll:


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

They release a story that they think will be sensational and will horrify the general public. Facts as in most journalism are considered secondary in importance.


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2006)

*re Smuggled*



boa said:


> They release a story that they think will be sensational and will horrify the general public. Facts as in most journalism are considered secondary in importance.


 Spot on boa,the bit about the selling drugs to pay for heating is tragic seriously,these people are paid employees :shock: I heard today that someone i know from this site is getting made redundant in manufacturing so their company can start up in china right,and i read this dribble,we will be a nation of bum wipers soon :x


----------



## Retic (May 26, 2006)

Yes that does seem to be the way it's going.


----------



## Moreliaman (May 27, 2006)

so boa, how long have you been growing weed ?






can you imagine the amount you'd need to grow to keep an albino boa ????? :wink:


----------



## Retic (May 27, 2006)

You should see our front yard, it's full of weed and it's so easy to grow, thrives on neglect.



Moreliaman said:


> so boa, how long have you been growing weed ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## triptych_angel (May 27, 2006)

The way that article reads is that corn snakes are venemous, which is hilarious!


----------



## peterjohnson64 (May 27, 2006)

"A profile compiled by the DSE suggests that a person most likely to be keeping exotic reptiles illegally is: 18 to 35 years old, living in the western suburbs or Geelong, a blue-collar worker or unemployed, licensed to keep native wildlife and a cannabis grower"

See, that why there are no exotics in Campbelltown. We are too far from Geelong!!!


----------



## Retic (May 27, 2006)

That's where I grew up, believe me you can never be too far from Geelong ;-)


----------



## Rossagon (May 27, 2006)

> "A profile compiled by the DSE suggests that a person most likely to be keeping exotic reptiles illegally is: 18 to 35 years old, living in the western suburbs or Geelong, a blue-collar worker or unemployed, licensed to keep native wildlife and a cannabis grower"
> 
> See, that why there are no exotics in Campbelltown. We are too far from Geelong!!!



Oh poo, I must be in trouble then. Hmmm I'm 27, live in the Western Suburbs (not quite Geelong  ), I've got a cushy job, AND have a licence to keep reptiles!!!. They're after me, they're after me!!! Im getting a bit paranoid now ( Oh, that must be the weed!!!  )


----------



## zulu (May 27, 2006)

*re Smuggled*



Rossagon said:


> > "A profile compiled by the DSE suggests that a person most likely to be keeping exotic reptiles illegally is: 18 to 35 years old, living in the western suburbs or Geelong, a blue-collar worker or unemployed, licensed to keep native wildlife and a cannabis grower"
> >
> > See, that why there are no exotics in Campbelltown. We are too far from Geelong!!!
> 
> ...


 PMSL Rosco :lol: Man i get out the street to sell some gunja the corns and chameleons are freezing their butts off


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

There was a story going around Canberra about a dealer(who lived in one of the"darker" suburbs). He kept his drugs in a tub full of Eastern Browns so ppl wouldn't rip him off. He dipped into his stash too much and got careless and ended up getting tagged by one of the snakes. Off to hospital. While in hospital got raided.Off to jail.


----------



## Kris (May 27, 2006)

Was that someone in 'Bundah or Lyneham?? :lol:


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

Kambah


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

In bundah they are too busy breaking into houses to worry bout catching snakes 



> Was that someone in 'Bundah or Lyneham??


----------



## Kersten (May 27, 2006)

True....


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

And in Lyneham, too busy trying to bludge money and washing windscreens


----------



## Kersten (May 27, 2006)

But we're not stereotyping here are we?


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

No, not at all. Just talking about the Exotic Species threatening our ecosystem......hehehehe


----------



## olivehydra (May 27, 2006)

Lucas said:


> In bundah they are too busy breaking into houses to worry bout catching snakes
> 
> 
> 
> > Was that someone in 'Bundah or Lyneham??



Caught my first herps in "bundah" some 30 years ago when the houses weren't worth breaking into :shock:


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

Wamboin has some good herping


----------



## Snoozie (May 27, 2006)

> SLACkra wrote: ?
> Quote: ?
> How do aquarists pay for thier hobby? A fish tank is more expensive to heat
> 
> ...



Well...I'm stuffed then...I keep fish tanks, horses and reptiles! You better just chuck the handcuffs on now. :wink:


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

Go Directly To Jail, Do Not Pass Go snoozie


----------



## olivehydra (May 27, 2006)

Lucas said:


> Wamboin has some good herping



Wamboin???? Used to get Heath Monitors and cunninghams just near the old "drive-in" theatre.


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

Thats all appartments now. Plenty of cunninghams near Queanbeyan. Was in wamboin for a while. Got Beardies, Jackys, Shinglebacks, Blueys, Coppertails, Browns, Blacks, Tigers, Alpine Copperheads various assortment of frogs and god knows what else. Thats what I saw in our house paddock over last summer. In town again now.


----------



## Kersten (May 27, 2006)

In all my years in theACT I never so much as caught a teeny glimpse of a snake :shock:


----------



## Lucas (May 27, 2006)

sightings have been few and far between, but when I see them I see them everywhere.


----------

